# Which DVD writer should I buy?



## AIV

I'm indecisive between LG GH24NS72 and LG GH24NS95. The only thing that bothers me about GH24NS95 is the buffer size of only 0.75MB, unlike GH24NS72 which has 2MB buffer size. Which one should I buy?


----------



## spirit

Doesn't really matter at all just get the cheapest one.


----------



## OvenMaster

IMO, Spirit is right. Burners are cheap commodities nowadays and all work pretty much alike.


----------



## StrangleHold

I mostly buy nothing but samsung/toshiba drives anymore.


----------



## Sophocles

The one that you can afford because it won't matter. Now if you're asking which BD writer to buy, well pretty much the same, although I always purchase the one with the largest cache. Just a thing I picked up years ago.


----------



## AIV

Thanks, then I'll get GH24NS95, cause it's cheaper


----------



## spirit

Yeah these drives are so cheap it doesn't really matter which one you get. I like Samsung and LG drives personally.


----------



## voyagerfan99

LG makes good drives. I have two in my desktop :good:


----------



## Darren

My Lite On drive is good too. They're all essentially the same at this point. Just go for the cheapest you can find. Keep an eye out on shipping for those though if your'e getting it by itself.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> LG makes good drives. I have two in my desktop :good:



Not sure why my two of LG burner fail in one years. lol.


----------



## tremmor

Jamebonds1 said:


> Not sure why my two of LG burner fail in one years. lol.



open up the bay. Can of static free air across the laser heads. 
Some laser heads are more sensitive. Different color dye maybe. 
About all you can do. Blue, gray, red etc. which one worked before.


----------



## StrangleHold

Use to use alot of LG and LiteOn. Started have problems with both. The LiteOns started breaking drive door belts and the LGs started having read or write failures.


----------



## OvenMaster

Jamebonds1 said:


> Not sure why my two of LG burner fail in one years. lol.


Because any burners are now so cheap, they're considered disposable. 
Old burners cost a fortune. They were tough and well built.
I wish Pioneer still made burners. The ones that give me the least grief now are Samsung/Toshibas (TSST).


----------



## WeatherMan

What's the consensus on Plextor drives nowadays ? 

They used to be real expensive


----------



## tremmor

I say higher quality. Laser heads etc. I had 5 burners at one time and all at once. Burned and made shows for people. wedding or what ever. some for money and mostly family for free. I liked them. I remember when i paid $500 for a cd burner. first one i think. think 360k. Don't burn much anymore. think burners are about obsolete now. microdrive works well. Have a Nikon CoolScan for negatives and slides only. love to get rid of this. Just what i used to do. Yes, its good.


----------



## spirit

I don't think optical drives are obsolete just yet.


----------



## Okedokey

A usb stick and and a free ISO program.


----------



## zeppelin04

I own an Asus drive.  It hasn't given me any problems.  The drive has only been used a few times so far, but I would buy from them again.  So far I like the asus offerings.


----------



## Okedokey

spirit said:


> I don't think optical drives are obsolete just yet.



I do.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Okedokey said:


> I do.



Maybe for us techies. Not for the general user.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Maybe for us techies. Not for the general user.



Not for me. How else do I install Windows on my PC? I can't be bothered to mess around with installing it from USB drives. 

Also what about when I want to burn CDs and burn DVDs?

I would say that optical drives are on their way out, but they're not dead and gone yet. Or at least not to me they're not.


----------



## Okedokey

I cant remember the last time I burnt a dvd.

For all the other things an ISO program can allow you to mount and watch any dvd, and the USB install program for Windows is faster (by far) than any dvd for installing windows.


----------



## n0xious

I have an Asus myself. It's pretty good, burned around 50 DVD's as of today (I guess).  no problems yet. But I heard Buffalo's got a decent selection.


----------



## PCunicorn

spirit said:


> Not for me. How else do I install Windows on my PC? I can't be bothered to mess around with installing it from USB drives.
> 
> Also what about when I want to burn CDs and burn DVDs?
> 
> I would say that optical drives are on their way out, but they're not dead and gone yet. Or at least not to me they're not.



I can when I don't have a disk drive, plus it's much faster. I agree with Okedokey, disk drives are going bye-bye.


----------



## Jamebonds1

PCunicorn said:


> I can when I don't have a disk drive, plus it's much faster. I agree with Okedokey, disk drives are going bye-bye.



Can't forgot that movie would using disc.  Just realized that Android Google Play and iTunes don't have 3D version movie.  3D kit are pretty expensive.  I would say about 500 dollar for computer at cheapest.  And 1200 dollar for 3D TV.


----------



## Dollarbill101

My closest cousin uses  LG GH24NS72.. nevertheless better based it on the quality of the product if the price is worth.


----------

